# What is your rating out of 10 based on...



## canadagoose (May 15, 2017)

Your rating out of 10 for the hottest person who was attracted to you?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2017)

1


----------



## canadagoose (May 15, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> 1


Was it even human.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Was it even human.


Does it matter?


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2017)

She was a baa-a-a-a-abe.


----------



## canadagoose (May 15, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Does it matter?


Wait, was this like a leg humping dog or horse or something?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 15, 2017)

:JR-WOULD:

Sorry JR!


----------



## Dleg (May 15, 2017)

Sober and awake?


----------



## canadagoose (May 15, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Sober and awake?


Whatever is more awesome


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 15, 2017)

Dude what's with all the random threads?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 15, 2017)

You're creeping out the womenfolk.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Dude what's with all the random threads?


I dunno.  It may not be relevant because I don't know the age demographics of this forum.  I actually kind of get the impression most are middle aged and married,  perhaps...which would make it only good for funny replies.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> You're creeping out the womenfolk.


That's their problem.  Why would they assume I'm a loser who hits on girls on the internet lmao.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> That's their problem.  Why would they assume I'm a loser who hits on girls on the internet lmao.


Probably because that's precisely how you're appearing based on your threads...


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Probably because that's precisely how you're appearing based on your forums...


I don't see it.  Motovlogger,, settling in life, itching to do in summer, childhood tv shows.  I don't see "are you a single online girl who could be a guy who wants to date in a way that is doomed to fail?  msg me bby."  no 

Honestly, no engineering GUY is hard up for dates.  Most just don't realize it and have low confidence and don't end up with hot girls they could have.

I think she was just joking though.  Liz Lemon.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> I think she was just joking though.  Liz Lemon.


No. You're not coming off as creepy because you're hitting on anyone. You're coming off as creepy because your posts are offputting.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2017)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

My wife definitely married down.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2017)

This thread is more appropriate for LinkedIn.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> No. You're not coming off as creepy because you're hitting on anyone. You're coming off as creepy because your posts are offputting.


How so?



matt267 PE said:


> My wife definitely married down.


Then you did your best!



Supe said:


> This thread is more appropriate for LinkedIn.


Is that what LinkedIn is like these days?  Too bad girls who work in offices are usually fat/not hot/old.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Too bad girls who work in offices are usually fat/not hot/old.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2017)

Fortunately none of us are dumb enough to bite.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Fortunately none of us are dumb enough to bite.


Well.  Not everyone can handle the sudden appearance of a tiny Taylor Swift gif apparently.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Fortunately none of us are dumb enough to bite.


Except on all that cake and donuts, amirite?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Well.  Not everyone can handle the sudden appearance of a tiny Taylor Swift gif apparently.


What on earth does that have to do with anything?


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Supe said:


> Except on all that cake and donuts, amirite?


LMAO!  I'm literally slapping my computer desk.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> What on earth does that have to do with anything?


What's happening here.  Are you a mildly miffed matron or is this flirting.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2017)

Supe said:


> Except on all that cake and donuts, amirite?


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


>


That joke is old enough now where it isn't true.  Young KStew was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

I should ban you for saying that Kristen Stewart was 'awesome.'  Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I should ban you for saying that Kristen Stewart was 'awesome.'  Nothing could be further from the truth.


lol so name 1 who's better


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> lol so name 1 who's better


Katy Perry


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

Better what?  A better actress?  Better looking?  Better at sleeping with married men?


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Katy Perry


Clean image.  But it's just image.  Who knows what she's really like.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Clean image.  But it's just image.  Who knows what she's really like.


Same can be said about most of them.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Better what?  A better actress?  Better looking?  Better at sleeping with married men?


Well ok even I can probably come up with better movie romances.  But even so, it wasn't that bad.  Part of it too is how old you are when you watched it.  If you're already old and jaded, it's too late.  If you're 10, it'd be pretty awesome.

Also, I don't know if she slept with some whatever guy, but I'm not sure you can believe any celeb gossip.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Same can be said about most of them.


Heh ya.  Even TS.


----------



## thekzieg (May 16, 2017)

Last I checked, KStew doesn't sleep with guys.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

Also, pretty sure my avatar has both Taylor S. and K Stew beat hands down...just saying.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> Last I checked, KStew doesn't sleep with guys.


This was well before that decision.  It was a pretty big entertainment media scandal at the time.  All the Twihards were heartbroken that she cheated on Rob P.  A quick Google search says it was Rupert Sanders.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This was well before that decision.  It was a pretty big entertainment media scandal at the time.  All the Twihards were heartbroken that she cheated on Rob P.  A quick Google search says it was Rupert Sanders.


Phoebe from Friends explained a possible cause.  As an actor you never know when your career will be over.  They gotta do whatever they can, even flubbing PR stuff for bigger boxoffice $$$ to score royalties.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Also, pretty sure my avatar has both Taylor S. and K Stew beat hands down...just saying.


Haha everybody has their camp.  Have you seen her in a bikini without photoshopping?  I also think she's boring.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

looks like I need to create a teenage girl sub forum


----------



## mudpuppy (May 16, 2017)

I have no clue what anyone is talking about here. . .  Almost 40 and proudly out of touch!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> My wife definitely married down.


Same here.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Same here.


Well done


----------



## Karissa (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> All the engineer guys I know ended up with fugs.  My motivation is more geared towards making fellow guys realize they can get way way hotter girls if they just checked out girls in a way they can notice and then talked to them.


my husband is an engineer....   I realize I'm not the hottest one out there but I also am not a fug.

Personally in a relationship I think looks only go so far, if you're stupid I don't want anything to do with you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

Incidentally, wtf is up with the pop tart avatars?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Incidentally, wtf is up with the pop tart avatars?


You jealous brah?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> You jealous brah?


Not even remotely.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Not even remotely.


Good man!


----------

